# Best Makeup Magazine???



## MACz.Addict (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello girlies!! I'm looking to find out what's your best inspiration Magazine, or if you have an specific Makeup Magazine that you're addicted to? Please list if you receive it weekly or monthly?

Thanks, muuahz! :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Jan 11, 2006)

Allure for me for english magz.


----------



## candacecorey (Jan 11, 2006)

Zink magazine, Clear magazine, www.zoozoom.com, www.lagmazine.com, Vogue (the ones from different countries), V magazine, Allure magazine, Makeup Artist magazine, Warpaint magazine.

Those are just a few. :icon_bigg

Candace Corey

Makeup/Hair

www.candacecorey.com (updated my site)


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you girls! I'll definitely check out these magazines!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

i have a subscription to vogue [it doesnt really have anything though], allure [i really love this one for makeup!], and elle girl [yes, i'm 21 and still read elle girl! lol. its cute though. and sometimes, they have some good tips anyways.]


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

I like Allure, I just buy it.


----------



## bunni (Jan 11, 2006)

great thread, i will check out allure as well! cosmo wasn't too makeup-eyy.


----------



## monniej (Jan 11, 2006)

"essence" for my personal fav

"skin" for business


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 12, 2006)

I really like Allure magazine--I have a subscription. I think it has a lot of great tips and even occasionally articles about skincare and makeup.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 12, 2006)

Hands down... Allure!


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 12, 2006)

Z!NK is the best for inspiration, it's my all time favorite makeup magazine!


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 12, 2006)

Oddly enough, my favorite magazine for skincare and MU is Health.


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you girlies for all your suggestions...hmm I suscribed to like 4 magz last night :icon_twis oh oh I'm in trouble lol...


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 12, 2006)

I like Allure and also Instyle has a lot of beauty tips. I mistakenly got subscriptions to 4 mags this year, I will never do it again, it has been nothing but diaster. I actually had to have my lawyer once write them, b/c they were threatening me legal action for 15 bucks for a mag I didnt order. I did oeder it, and it came, but they scewed up the address, and was billing me twice. I have been billed for several I never ordered, and never use your Credit card, they almost almost rebill you without your consent. It is so much hassle to get them to stop. I write, email, call, and they do nothing. I also have this problem with xm radio, it has never worked after my free trial, and they have been billing me for months despite me explaining it. I would rather just pay 3 times at the store I guess. I usually just pay the bill even though I didnt get the mad, I get so sick of all of it, lol. Its weird, tsubscriptios are the only thing I have probs with.


----------



## candacecorey (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh...thanks! I appreciate it!

Another great magazine that I like is Makeup ARtist Magazine (Make-Up Artist Magazine) and On Makeup magazine (On Makeup Magazine). Those are more makeup artist magazines but I still love them!


----------

